

JSONRequest: two-way data exchange with any JSON data server - rlm
http://www.json.org/JSONRequest.html

======
moe
Sounds like a great idea and, according to the timestamp, was proposed in 2006
already.

Well, considering the incredible pace at which W3C and browser vendors operate
I'm definately looking forward to see this implemented within the next 15
years or less!

------
Barnabas
The example he uses throughout is pirate.net attacking penzance.org. Lovely
Gilbert and Sullivan reference:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pirates_of_Penzance>

------
TweedHeads
Good idea, bad implementation.

XmlHttpRequest was as bad a name choice as JsonRequest.

There should be a data agnostic API used to communicate any kind of data
across web sites, with security in mind.

Name it HttpRequest, period.

~~~
mrfish
Why? That would just confuse people.

~~~
TweedHeads
No, we shouldn't stuff browsers with an object for every data type in
existance: XmlRequest, AsciiRequest, CSVRequest, EDIRequest, ASNRequest,
TXTRequest, etc.

Just one that allows same/remote connections and a few methods: get the data
and check for errors.

The parsing and validation should be done on the client after the data has
been received and for that we have xml parsers and json parsers.

The data transfer should have nothing to do with its format or content.

